# French publisher is looking for French to English translators for the Polaris RPG project



## booga69 (Sep 30, 2015)

*About the topic’s poster:*
I have been an avid RPG player/GM for the last 35 years, and for the last few years I have worked as a freelance translator (between French and English), proofreader and project coordinator in the tabletop gaming industry. 


*The project *
Black Book Éditions (BBE), one of the leading French RPG publishers, is currently translating one of their original French game lines into English: Polaris RPG. Polaris RPG will be distributed by Paizo publishing.


*What is Polaris RPG? *
Polaris is a science-fiction post-apocalyptical roleplaying game, set in a far future where mankind has found refuge underwater. Thousands of years after our time, new powers have emerged (no pun intended, they do actually stay underwater) and a strange phenomenon called the Polaris Effect is changing life as we know it. 
The game line already includes a core rulebook and several add-ons that will hopefully all be translated. 
You can find an English-language description of the game and download the first teaser PDF document on the following web page: http://www.polaris-rpg.com/


*Where is the project at?*
The Core Rulebook is already translated and BBE is working on the layout. That means we already have an established glossary (and it’s quite big). We are currently starting the translation of the first add-on (Creatures) which describes the ecology of the Polaris world and includes information about many creatures that could be encountered by the players. Some of the translators had to move on to other projects, which is why we would like to offer other translators an opportunity to join our team.
The work done will be paid following fairly standards rates for translation work in the RPG industry (rated per translated word). You will also get to hold a realized gorgeous product with your name in the credits (the French publishers leading this projects have very high quality standards) and can brag about it!
Each translator will handle part of a book, and it is important that their part gets completed in a timely manner so that it can move to the next stage of proofreading or layout on time. How many pages each translator or proofreader can produce each week will of course depend on how much time they can dedicate to the task (which will change from one person to the other), but it is important to be realistic about “how much you can eat” before starting the project.


*What we are looking for:*


Bilingual or native English speakers with an excellent level in written French and good English writing skills.
Translators with the ability to strictly follow a Style Guide and a translation Glossary established during the translation of the Core Rulebook (3500+ terms and expressions).
Motivated and enthusiastic people who can see a project through.
Experience as a translator or proofreader/editor is not required, but is a plus.
Liking RPG games and understanding how they work is a must.



*What you’ll need to work on the project:*


A computer with a text editing software (fairly recent Word or OpenOffice are fine).
An internet connection to perform research, share documents and access our online project management webpage.
Access to email.



I would like to know how many people would be interested with this proposal, and we can then discuss the details one on one as they get fleshed out. *Please contact me via PM* if you are interested or have questions.


----------

